# Welcome to the Ask Platinum Interchange Forum



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2009)

We would like to welcome Platinum Interchange as the newest personal representative to establish a presence here on TUG.

We have had a long standing invitation for all exchange companies to participate officially here on the TUGBBS forums, and platinum has decided to accept our offer.

They are registered as "Platinum Interchange" and will answer any questions directly here in this forum.

Please give them all a warm TUG welcome!

some info about Platinum Interchange for those not previously aware:



> Ask Platinum Interchange
> Since 1979, Platinum Interchange remains the independent Vacation Resort Owners Exchange Service Provider and Rental Company of CHOICE. Platinum Interchange is considered the third Exchange and Rental Company worldwide consistently confirming vacation exchanges at 700 plus worldwide resorts. Platinum Interchange offers a wide array of vacation services to timeshare owners/vacation interval owners, resort developers and vacation ownership resort associations. We focus on vacation exchanges, suite rentals, owner rentals (at select participating resorts) and various other travel services.
> 
> In the timeshare industry, individual vacation owners may choose to exchange with any exchange company they desire and, over the years, vacation owners continuously migrate to Platinum Interchange due to our LOW Cost Fees, NO Membership Fees, NO Annual Dues, Quality Customer Service, Real Benefits and Value, Exchange Availability and Longevity in the Industry. For more information, visit our website at platinuminterchange.com or call us at 1-800-854-2324
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome Plat Interchange! 

I'm an owner at The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing.

Would you like to be called Platinum, or Ms. Interchange?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome, Platinum Interchange!

I've just completed my online registration on your website.  Glad to see a Worldmark property listed in your _a...way_ list.  Thanks for having a published list of available exchanges!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello Denise,

Thank you for the warm welcome!


Sandra
Platinum Interchange
800-854-2324 ext. 102


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Inventory List*

Hello Rhonda,

I am glad you liked the a...WAY list from our website. 
View the  List (current inventory availability updated daily). Peruse at your leisure with family members or friends, for the destination of your choice! One exchange guest said, "The a...WAY List is one of the best inventions in timeshare in the past 5 years!" 

Thank you!
Sandra
Platinum Interchange
800-854-2324 ext. 102


----------



## gravityrules (Jun 30, 2009)

*Welcome Platinum Interchange!*

Glad to have PI on TUG.  PI is my exchange company of choice.  PI's staff has been great for the 3 exchanges that I've done.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 1, 2009)

*Platinum Interchange*

I am glad to hear that. We are here to assist you with all your exchange and rental requests.

Have a great day!

Sandra


----------



## teepeeca (Jul 2, 2009)

I have had a relationship with P.I. for several years.  They have been "excellent" to deal with.  I have used them to exchange timeshares several (actually MANY) times, and they seem to "always" come through for me.

Also, PI has been great with regards to helping out  "special/retarded" children and adults where I live.

PI is truly a "good neighbor" !!!

Tony


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 2, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Hello Tony,

We are here to help in every way we can.

Thank you!

Sandra


----------

